# Women and Men Tanks



## fergsworld7 (Feb 22, 2013)

What company are you all using for men and women tanks? I'm not having any luck with finding a tanks under $6. Looking for loose fit and ribbed.


----------



## pricelessprints (May 23, 2011)

fergsworld7 said:


> What company are you all using for men and women tanks? I'm not having any luck with finding a tanks under $6. Looking for loose fit and ribbed.


Not sure where your located but look at evatees.com


----------



## fergsworld7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you. I've been through a few pages of them.


----------

